# celebrities your MAN thinks are hot and do you agree with him?



## kaexbabey (Oct 26, 2008)

my man's lusts are ..

jessica alba-sorta agree. depends on her hair color =p lol
taeko (not really a big celebrity) from america's best dance crew (fysh and chicks)-don't agree at all .. i dont see what he sees in her lol
kourtney kardashian-agree. i want her petite toned little body! lol. i got the petite part down, but my kids took away the "toned" part hahaha

that's all i can think of at the moment, when i remember more i'll add more


----------



## zeroxstar (Oct 26, 2008)

my bf likes: 
jessica alba (she is gorgeous, but annoying)
adriana lima (i think she's soo beautiful)
miranda kerr (LOVE her!)
natalie portman (adore her)
jessica biel (really hate her!)
hayden panieterre (sp?... i think she's ok) 

interestingly enough ... my absolute FAVORITE, Angelina Jolie, he doesn't like at all!


----------



## Mandypaul (Oct 26, 2008)

My boyfriend is annoying, i try and get him to tell me who he thinks are nice, but he never does lol.

The only ones he has ever said is that when 
girls aloud (uk pop group) were on telly he said they were all pretty - i agree


----------



## OfficerJenny (Oct 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mandypaul* 

 
_My boyfriend is annoying, i try and get him to tell me who he thinks are nice, but he never does lol.

The only ones he has ever said is that when 
girls aloud (uk pop group) were on telly he said they were all pretty - i agree _

 
totally off topic but Girls Aloud!!!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Oct 26, 2008)

I don't have a man, but I like to quiz my guy friends on chicks they think are hot and I've agreed with them on:
Megan Fox
Scarlet Johanson
Jessica Alba...

Actually, pretty much any girl you'd find on the MAXIM HOT 100 LIST.


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *zeroxstar* 

 
_interestingly enough ... my absolute FAVORITE, Angelina Jolie, he doesn't like at all! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I find that this is true with most guys. More girls would sleep with her than men. :/


----------



## zeroxstar (Oct 26, 2008)

^ i know! i think it has to do w/ the fact that she always plays a really tough character in movies and it threatens their manhood lol! but yeah, i like her most out of any celebrity of any sex!


----------



## brokenxbeauty (Oct 26, 2008)

Lindsay Lohan (like Mean Girls version, not anorexic/coked out version), I agree, she's cute!
MK&A Olsen - yes, love them!

The other ones he's said I don't even know who they are, lol.


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 26, 2008)

My dh and I both think Megan Fox is hot....


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Oct 26, 2008)

my man drools over Vanessa Hudgens and Mila Kunis. I think they're pretty hot, too


----------



## stronqerx (Oct 26, 2008)

mariah carey
kim kardashian

agree, they're both sexy


----------



## carandru (Oct 27, 2008)

My man is totally into

1) Meagan Good: (She's like cute but always plays/looks like a little girl to me, lol. So its kinda creepy to me that he likes her)
2)Stacey Dash (I agree and giver her extra points for looking like that at 42.  I want to  age like Stacey Dash!)


----------



## eastsidesunset (Oct 27, 2008)

My boyfriend thinks Megan Fox, Angelina Jolie, Mila Kunis, and some one else I know I'm forgetting are all hot. Strangely enough, they came up in conversation because I said I thought they were hot and I'd totally leave him for them, lol. Except for Mila Kunis, no thanks. He tends to like short brunettes, lucky for me I am one, hahaha.


----------



## zeroxstar (Oct 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dreamergirl3* 

 
_my man drools over Vanessa Hudgens and Mila Kunis. I think they're pretty hot, too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
aww that's cute cause they both kinda have the same look as you so you know he especially drools over YOU! lol
but yes, I forgot Mila Kunis... i love her too (esp. in forgetting sarah marshall!)


----------



## Le-Saboteur (Oct 28, 2008)

My man really likes Penelope Cruz, Salma Hayek and Kim K. I agree on all three.


----------



## SparklyDiamonds (Oct 28, 2008)

Jessica Alba - I used to find her gorgeous (in Honey) but not so much anymore
Angelina Jolie - Agree
Adriana Lima - Agree
Jessica Beil - Nice Body but meh face


----------



## kaexbabey (Oct 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dreamergirl3* 

 
_my man drools over Vanessa Hudgens and Mila Kunis. I think they're pretty hot, too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
i agree too


----------



## kaexbabey (Oct 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *carandru* 

 
_My man is totally into

1) Meagan Good: (She's like cute but always plays/looks like a little girl to me, lol. So its kinda creepy to me that he likes her)
2)Stacey Dash (I agree and giver her extra points for looking like that at 42.  I want to  age like Stacey Dash!)_

 
wow i had no idea she was 42. i met her once at an outlet mall in california and she had a LOT of pimples and/or hyperpigmentation. she was pretty nice tho.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Oct 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *zeroxstar* 

 
_aww that's cute cause they both kinda have the same look as you so you know he especially drools over YOU! lol
but yes, I forgot Mila Kunis... i love her too (esp. in forgetting sarah marshall!)_

 
Thanks Nina! He does tell me that from time to time, "aw babe it's because you look kinda like them" but I still get a bit jealous now and then and reply "Psh no they look like ME" lol!

And Mila Kunis in Forgetting Sarah Marshall was pure sex. I want her eye color!

ETA who he thinks is gross (good idea aleksis!):
Angelina Jolie
Ashley Tisdale
Paris Hilton
Heidi Klum

^I agree with most of them. I don't think Angelina is a stunning beauty and she kind of looks like a fish, but I think she def is exotic and oozes sex appeal. I love Heidi Klum though, I think she's a doll! He definitely likes brunettes over blondes if you couldn't tell


----------



## aleksis210 (Oct 30, 2008)

^haha! My bf has never mentioned anyone, but I MADE him pick one person! So he chose Scarlet Johansson, whom I think is _stunning_!
I thought it might be funny to add someone your bf thinks is gross! lol My bf said he'd probably throw up if he had to see nicole richie naked lol (he's so mean!) He def. doesn't like 'em skinny...
*Dreamergirl *my bf doesn't like Angelina Jolie either, oddly enough he hates her lips...although I certainly would mind looking like her lol Oh and he thinks Jessica Biel looks like a man and Heidi Klum is the most annoying person in the world....they should hang out lol!


----------



## xoleaxo (Oct 30, 2008)

my husband loooves Zooey Deschanel.. she's not hot or anything, but he has a thing for her.. he's a weirdo.


----------



## ashleyisawesome (Oct 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xoleaxo* 

 
_my husband loooves Zooey Deschanel.. she's not hot or anything, but he has a thing for her.. he's a weirdo._

 
OMG! No, no, no, no... I have a HUGE girl crush on Zooey. If my boyfriend said Zooey, I'd love him forever haha



But my boyfriend is annoying as well. I ask him, and he doesn't say. The first time I asked him, he was like, "I like girls with accents, you know like British and Australian." THANKS A LOT! I can dye my hair, whatevs, but I def can't go around using an accent LOL


----------



## munchkin78 (Oct 30, 2008)

My hubby likes:

Scarlet Johansson 
Hayden Panieterre 
Lindsay Lohan 
Jessica Biel 
Megan Fox 
Salma Hayek 
Mila Kunis
Natalie Portman

I'm sure there's more I don't know about!! I do agree they're all sexy in their own way!


----------



## ashleyisawesome (Oct 30, 2008)

^EW! LiLo? I'd throw up. Haha.


----------



## Bbsbabe612 (Oct 30, 2008)

My BF's top 10

 1. Natalie Portman (love her)
2. Keira Knightley (annoys me)
3. Kate Beckinsale (gorgeous, i want her eyes)
4. Scarlett Johansson (seems full of herself)
5. Kylie Minogue (sure)
6. Milla Jovovich (i haven't really seen much of her, but she's pretty)
7. Mandy Moore (So cute)
8. Jessica Biel (not so much...i always picture her as the reverends tomboy daughter lol)
9. Jessica Alba (i used to like her more than i do now, but she is hot)
10. Ali Larter (eh..)

he also likes Brooke Burke, Jennifer Love Hewitt, Elisha Cuthbert, and Jennifer Aniston. Personally I really don't care for J Love, but he insists it's mostly her boobs (and I'm a 34A...), but the other 3 are good. Personally, i also love kate hudson, dita von teese, miranda kerr, gisele bundchen, eva mendes, cameron diaz and katherine heigl.


----------



## Bbsbabe612 (Oct 30, 2008)

oh, and i love zooey too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 she definitely grows on you


----------



## MsChrys79 (Oct 30, 2008)

Alicia Keys-she's aiight
Megan Good-Hell NO! Big ole' 4head
Keyshia Cole= sure
Trina-ok
Kerri Hilson= I agree
Lauren London= I agree


----------



## couturesista (Oct 30, 2008)

My Bf use to be obsessed with TYRA (VS, days) but when she started talking she turned him off! I would have to agree, pretty woman but very annoying.

I think Lauren London and JLo are pretty HOT!

Megan Goode always makes the stinky breath face, weird.


----------



## pink_lily002 (Oct 30, 2008)

My pseudo-boyfriend only has the hots for Megan Fox.  He thinks Angelina Jolie is pretty but dislikes the amount of kids she has!  He even switched his iPhone background from a (very unflattering, in my opinion) picture of me to Megan Fox!  I wasn't too annoyed though since it WAS a rather hideous pic of me lol.


----------



## jennifer. (Oct 31, 2008)

my bf never mentions anyone recent, but i know he's got a thing for drew barrymore.  she's not ugly or anything, but she's super annoying and has a gross chin.  ugh.  i'm finding that he seems to have a thing for weird features like that though. 

i don't know.  there's so many more prettier celebrities than her!


----------



## benzito_714 (Oct 31, 2008)

my husband makes it a point not to get into chicks he can's have but i think he really has a thing for keyshia cole.
he always says 'she a ghetto broad with her big ol' titties' lol. sounds real cute right? but he does talk about how far she has come and how he likes that she protects her family.


----------

